# Can I do this with Sibelius 6?



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2010)

With the new ReWire feature, can I sync Sibelius 6 to the tempo map that I create in Digital Performer and let Digital Performer control the tempo? With scoring films I love the fluidity of working in Digital Performer (with tempo) and I'd like to write in Sibelius but use Digital Performer to control tempo and host video.

Is this possible with Sibelius 6?


----------



## Stephen Hill (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know if this is of any help, and you may have already seen these from the Sibelius website.

http://www.sibelius.com/products/sibelius/6/rewire.html
http://www.sibelius.com/products/sibeli ... tempo.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCptzFTXN10


----------



## MikeH (Mar 17, 2010)

That's fantastic! Thank you Stephen :D 

Michael


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool idea! Can't see why it shouldn't work.

Let us know how it goes.

I wish the notation from DP could be displayed in Sib in too as Quickscribe is so rudimentary.

Still can't figure out a good way to deal with keyswitches and notation in DP. As it is right now, I'm using a second track for keyswitches but it consumes too much realestate. Too bad MOTU hasn't addressed this issue with a solution as keyswitching so prevalant among VIs.


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 18, 2010)

synergy543 @ Wed Mar 17 said:


> Cool idea! Can't see why it shouldn't work.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> ...



Same with SONAR. I'm surprised (well, actually not) that Cakewalk doesn't implement an expression type system for keyswitching. Perhaps they are working on it? Who knows...

Mahlon


----------



## Treppenwitz (Apr 29, 2010)

Mahlon @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> Same with SONAR. I'm surprised (well, actually not) that Cakewalk doesn't implement an expression type system for keyswitching. Perhaps they are working on it? Who knows...
> 
> Mahlon



I created a couple videos on how I created Drum Maps to control keyswitches in SONAR:
http://www.youtube.com/user/DelEngen. Perhaps you'll find this useful.


----------

